# Funny Face Thread - Post your funny dog faces



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Let's see your dog's funny faces

Here's mine


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Some of my favorite pictures


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

It looks like I was pulling her face back but I just lightly stroked her cheek and she'd make this face. I think it tickled. 



JD "smiling" in his sleep.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

My silly ruby girl. (Sorry the photo is so fuzzy)


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Tongue of Doom!!


It is impossible to look serious when your ears are inside out


ZOMBIE DOG!! aka someone forgot to shut his eyes when he fell asleep?!?


This is the face he makes when he's basking in the sun on the porch, sniffing the air


Suave Dog says "Hellllllllo, ladies!"


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

Forgot about this one. He stuck his face in the snow so I "couldn't see him" because he didn't want to leave the park. This is what he looked like after. Loving all the funny face pics!!


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I love them. Hambonez you have some seriously funny faces there.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

9470726197_9c55539bd2 - Copy by Leah Lu, on Flickr


9473509538_b33fbc16e0 - Copy by Leah Lu, on Flickr


887162_418461008248477_758709649_o by Leah Lu, on Flickr


859711_409568669137711_1523493008_o by Leah Lu, on Flickr


adad71b0-63e3-4d8c-9dd4-43dfdc26d81d by Leah Lu, on Flickr

She is always like this! Lol!


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

looks like cheech or chong in this one hahah


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Gotta love Leah Lu's pearly whites!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Leo is the best at the funny faces. He is very expressive.


at the groomers ( she took this picture cause he was making faces at her )

















Flash with his bubble cone.


Happy face after dragging out rolls of carpet from the garage and ripping them up in the yard. HAPPPY!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The face I wake up to









"LOL that guy on TV fell down! Ha!"









Head scratch smile


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

In case you're missing the theme.









Plus a couple of Denali shaking


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Great pics everyone. 



Abbylynn said:


> 9473509538_b33fbc16e0 - Copy by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 887162_418461008248477_758709649_o by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> ...


In these two she looks like a doll - lol What a sweetie.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I got plenty


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Second....


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a couple good ones:


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

View attachment 117425
Puppy bear smile. Zack at 10 weeks old. :wave:


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> I have a couple good ones:


I <3 Watson so much


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Hambonez said:


> Tongue of Doom!!


He could give Watson a run for his money in a longest tongue contest. Sometimes I don't know how they fit those things in their mouth.


> ZOMBIE DOG!! aka someone forgot to shut his eyes when he fell asleep?!?


Watson does this too and it creeps me out every time.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> He could give Watson a run for his money in a longest tongue contest. Sometimes I don't know how they fit those things in their mouth.


At least in Hamilton's case -- much of the time, he doesn't! He judiciously applies it to any surface he comes across, including but not limited to: skin, clothing, furniture, flooring, walls, toys, beds, bowls, sidewalk, and bricks.  When it is not licking, however, it is neatly tucked into his mouth (unless he's just had a good workout).


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Hambonez said:


> At least in Hamilton's case -- much of the time, he doesn't! He judiciously applies it to any surface he comes across, including but not limited to: skin, clothing, furniture, flooring, walls, toys, beds, bowls, sidewalk, and bricks.  When it is not licking, however, it is neatly tucked into his mouth (unless he's just had a good workout).


Watson's is always hanging out the side of his mouth. Sometimes he'll close his mouth with an inch of tongue still sticking out the side. I wish I had a picture, but I haven't been able to get one yet.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Funny face pics? Ohhh, Kuma has a few, LOL!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

>


Still one of my favorite pictures of all time on DF.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Sibe said:


> Still one of my favorite pictures of all time on DF.


LOL, it's one of my all time favorite pictures of Kuma! Just kills me that my bloody camera chose to focus on the guy instead of Kuma!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Abbylynn, Blu Boy, and Eddee .....


07-09-11_0752 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


346_123 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


272848_251929941500066_100000491857603_1049294_7304664_o-1 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


b2e1d3d5-4605-4a05-b788-85bf2a2e9e9e by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Wheeee!










Shake!










Hey mom whatcha into?


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Funny face pics? Ohhh, Kuma has a few, LOL!



No words - these are way too funny!


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Zoey totally into playing



and probably chewing on something


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

3doglady said:


> No words - these are way too funny!


Lol, thanks! Life with Kuma is certainly never boring!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Faolan


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Legend



























(I call this the "Help! She's not my mom!" face. Clearly he didn't want to be held at that moment.)









(And this is the "Look how cool we are" face)


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

First I gotta say that Kuma is just too cool for words... 

And here's Koopa having fun


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Koopa is just too cute!


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Koopa is just too cute!


Thank you!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Pugs and huskies should not be allowed to post on threads like this...they were BORN for it haha


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

SDRRanger said:


> Pugs and huskies should not be allowed to post on threads like this...they were BORN for it haha


LOL! I will admit, Pug's have something of an unfair advantage, lol.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Moose



























Buster






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Two big dorks
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## animallover2013 (Nov 10, 2013)

More to come...


----------



## animallover2013 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry for all the pictures.... :redface:


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Here are Pepper's funny faces:


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

my dog is a natural at looking crazy hahaha!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

This was from last year when I was doing some Christmas photos of the girls.....it just needed a caption....

IMG_8742nbX by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

DSC_0022 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Hehehe


DSC_1190 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


My Bad Dog by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

She's bad.

We also have lots of these:


1 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_0434 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


sadmia by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


stinky by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


ss10 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's some more. Mia makes the best faces.

Maybe my favorite



face by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_1052 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Or this


DSC_5927 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Evil


uhoh by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_0930 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_0619 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


L7 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


noeyes4 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_0047 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I definitely have a funny face to share!...










I just wish I could think of a caption clever enough for this lol


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

CandyLeopard, that's awesome!!!!
I also love the one of Mia catching the ball in mid-air. 
My boss has a great one of her Vizsla, shaking after getting out of the pool. Super close up and frozen in time with ears flopping and water splashing, it's so good.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I love his crazy faces.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Awwwwww your Rottweiler <3


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

When i first got Dyno.I wanted to see if he could catch the ball in his mouth but he failed. I sent my camera to be fixed earlier this week can't wait to take updated pictures!!








After getting hit in the head with the ball


----------



## vhale1975 (Nov 27, 2013)

Funny face! Looking out the window


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Laurelin, Mia is the cutest thing ever! The picture where she has that evil smirk is so awesome! Ha


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper gets this look on his face whenever hes getting ready to do something bad.  This is the only time I have been able to catch it on camera. lol
Smirking










Piper


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

This explains her to a T.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Damonsmom - that smirk is priceless!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Rootin'Rigby (Dec 21, 2013)

Caught napping........


----------



## UpShift (Dec 29, 2013)

Kong derp...


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Rootin'Rigby said:


> Caught napping........


"Go ahead. Make my day" (that look has Clint Eastwood written all over it.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Laurelin said:


>


Oh my God - Mia looks like she's got something terrible planned for you.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness, everyone has such funny pictures!

Here are my clowns:


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Here's Zoey's Christmas time funny face.


----------



## SpottedPaw (Jan 11, 2014)

Love these silly faces! My dogs make a lot of weird expressions, especially Fable, but I'm almost never quick enough to catch it.. :/

Here are a few, though.

Millie:


















Fable:


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Juno and Charlie

















Charlie









































A funny picture of a Boston Terrier we used to have

















Juno


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Holt...I have nothing to say











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Aww, ): My post isn't here because it has to be approved by moderators?


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Aww, ): My post isn't here because it has to be approved by moderators?


Same thing happened to me. My post didn't show for over a day and then poof, it appeared.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 12, 2014)

Goren is has many expressions







[/url] 12-23-2013 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] 9-28-2013 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] 9-6-2013 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] smaller 1895 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] 6-12-13 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] smaller 0986 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] smaller 9633 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] IMG_8121 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

I believe Kalani takes the cake with this beautiful mug. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Horrible quality but I wasn't planning on a photo...I stepped out of the room for a second and came back to Kafka with his face stuck in a bag of crackers. It appears he has learned to steal from my desk and this was the result!










This one I kindly refer to as Kafka's "derp face". It just seems like something he would say if he were human.


----------



## 娜塔莎 (Jan 17, 2014)

haha! such funny pupsters! (and I have to say... I love Briards!)

Here's Tasha being goofy


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

My husband has discovered that Luna makes a funny face if you tug on her ear, and this is it. In the picture it looks like she's snapping, but it's more of an involuntary movement, almost like a slow twitch. It actually doesn't seem to bother her at all.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)




----------

